# JFK and shoes



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

According to Sally Bedell-Smith's book Power and Grace, President Kennedy was upset and embarassed when one of his personal attendants let it slip to the press that he owned twenty-five pairs of shoes.

Given his status as a trad icon, this for me sets the absolute ceiling of any shoe collection.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

25. That's it?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

25 is enough, i think.

just enough.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Minimum
1. Cheap Canvas Sneaker
2. Running Shoe
3. Tennis/Basketball Shoe
4. Boat Shoe
5. Hiking Boot
6. Loafer
7. Brown Casual Walking Blucher
8. Suede Bucs
9. Brown Dress Blucher
10. Black Balmoral
11. Thigh-length, zip up patent leather go-go boots.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Rubber Wellies
Beans Boots
Leather Slippers


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Jellies


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

...yea but when you factor acknowledged inflation rates into that twenty-five pair, the number today is exactly 63 pair. That's my story and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Larsd4 said:


> According to Sally Bedell-Smith's book Power and Grace, President Kennedy was upset and embarassed when one of his personal attendants let it slip to the press that he owned twenty-five pairs of shoes.
> 
> Given his status as a trad icon, this for me sets the absolute ceiling of any shoe collection.


I think that he was embarrassed that he had only 25 pairs.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

1. Burgundy loafers
2. Black loafers
3. Tan loafers
4. Burgundy tassel loafers
5. Black tassel loafers
6. Tan tassel loafers
7. White bucks
8. Dirty bucks
9. Dirty saddle bucks
10. Burgundy/Black saddle oxfords
11. Moccasins
12. Boat shoes
13. Bean boots
14. Blunchers
15. Burgundy dress oxfords
16. Black dress oxfords
17. wingtip oxfords
18. athletic shoes 1
19. athletic shoes 2
20. Hiking boots
21. Formal shoes
22. horse bit loafers
23. Suede slippers
24. Longwing tassel loafers
25. Longwing kilty tassel loafers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> Minimum
> 11. Thigh-length, zip up patent leather go-go boots.


My friend, I suspect you run in much more exotic circles than I do! (winks)


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Untilted said:


> 1. Burgundy loafers
> 2. Black loafers
> 3. Tan loafers
> 4. Burgundy tassel loafers
> ...


Looks to be a pretty complete list (sans golf shoes), but this would require limiting oneself to but one pair of boat shoes, mocs, etc. Not sure that it could be done (they don't call me Imelda Marcos (sp?) for nothing).


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Dept. of Irony*

So, rumors --bordering on disclosure -- of cheating on his wife 14 ways from Sunday: Okey-doke. Leak of 25 pairs of shoes: embarrassing.

?

For the record, I am as captivated by the man and the Camelot Myth as much as anyone else, but geez.

And, when you stop to think about it: Would anyone be surprised to know that Kennedy had 25 shoes?

And, having said that, I'd rather be known as a 25-pair-of-shoes guy than as a guy who grew up well to do and is worth a lot but pretends to be a common man by carefully cultivating an image of only having one pair of shoes, right down to the point where the Times reporter notes the hole in your sole. (Elliot Spitzer, call your office.)

Oh, and one other thing: Chow-dahhh!


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

GMC said:


> So, rumors --bordering on disclosure -- of cheating on his wife 14 ways from Sunday: Okey-doke. Leak of 25 pairs of shoes: embarrassing.
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


Say it Frenchie


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't know how many pairs of shoes I've got, but it seems to me that if one includes athletic shoes (three pairs: two running shoes and one pair of trainers for the gym and other sports) and boots (four pairs: one each of LLB boots and gumshoes, one pair of old Timberland work boots, and a pair of hiking boots) in the total count, twenty-five pairs is probably not far above average for most men.

Expectations have changed in the past four decades, I expect. I can't remember seeing my late father-in-law in anything more casual than loafers, and he usually wore wingtips.

EGF


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

GMC said:


> So, rumors --bordering on disclosure -- of cheating on his wife 14 ways from Sunday: Okey-doke. Leak of 25 pairs of shoes: embarrassing.
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


I love this guy.

I would think that most Americans with a common sense bone would know--appreciate?--that the President of the United States has lots and lots and lots of shoes, suits, ties, shirts, socks, underware, belts.

JB


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Oh hell, I'll go ahead and inventory*

1. Sebago penny loafers
2. AE dress loafers
3. Brooks/Peal dress loafers
4. LE tassel loafers
5. Sperry Topsiders -- with the original, white bottom in all their glory
6. destroyed New Balance by front door for yard work.
7. even more destroyed Rockports for same.
8. Cheap patent leathers stuck on back shelf for eveing wear if I ever get to go out to a formal occasion ever again in my entire life, not that I'm hinting that anyone should extend an invite to me and thus occasion the wearing of these shoes. Or anything.

That's it.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*At the risk of getting all mushy*



Joe Tradly said:


> I love this guy.
> 
> I would think that most Americans with a common sense bone would know--appreciate?--that the President of the United States has lots and lots and lots of shoes, suits, ties, shirts, socks, underware, belts.
> 
> JB


I feel the same way about you!


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Your mutual love for one another is adorable. You should consider a civil union.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

cenelson43 said:


> Your mutual love for one another is adorable. You should consider a civil union.


Civility is indeed a scarce commodity in some quarters, it appears.

EGF


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I think you have to keep in context the times. In the 1950s and early 60s, clothes and shoes were more expensive. People generally had less.

Take a look at the closet space in homes built in the post-war period and you can see that people probably did not possess many clothes. The closets are often very small. 

I would guess that even today the average man (non forum member) would be surprised that other men possess 25 shoes. Certainly not shocked, but surprised. Even with golf shoes, white bucks, saddles, boots and boat shoes, I can only get up to 13 pairs.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

I feel that I have a bare minimum

New oxfords-black, plus one J & M Hand Made and one Lobb below
1.	Crockett & Jones (Peal-Brooks) plain monk strap 10D-0032/240
2.	Church (Brooks English) 952 mid wing 
3.	Church (Chetwyn) last 73 wingtip 9.5D (Babers'-London)
4.	Alden 901 Hampton last straight tip bal decorated cap toe (Parisian)
5.	Alden (Brooks) black shell cordovan plain cap toe double sole derby 

New oxfords-brown or cordovan, + one J & M Hand Made and one Grenson below
1)	J & M shell cordovan plain toe double sole derby (Bennie’s)
2)	J & M Crown Aristocrat short wing 
3)	Alden (Brooks) shell cordovan cap toe wing double sole derby
4)	Alden 941 Aberdeen last quarter brogue derby cap wing 
(Spencer’s) 
5)	Alden 950 Barrie last English tan plain toe (Joseph A. Bank) 
6)	Alden 927 Aberdeen last long vamp bal wing (Stockton) 
7)	Church Diplomat last 73 0190-TC decorated cap wing (Babers’-
London)
8)	Church Burgundy New Yorker last 73 0205-WCB plain toe 
9)	Church (Brooks’ English) mid-long wing 
10)	George’s Coll. Norwegian oxford –new (eBay)
11)	C&J Weymouth dark brown decorated plain toe (hand grade) 
measure 9411-19B- PLAL, Kuala Lumpur 11/04
12)	Allen Edmonds Park Avenue cordo-colored cap toe 

Loafers-new and 2 Grensons below
1)	Alden 663 Aberdeen last cordo tassel 
2)	Alden dark brown short wing vamp? last tassel 
3)	Black J & M Crown Aristocrat tassel

Shell cordovan lace models in use-brown or black; plus, 1 new J&M, 1 new Alden (Brooks) and 1 new black Alden (Brooks)
1)	Alden 994 Barrie last saddle 
2)	Alden 994 Barrie last saddle 
3)	Alden 997 Barrie last saddle ½ cordo/½ cordo grain (Spencer’s)
4)	Alden 995 Barrie last saddle ½ cordo/English tan grain (Stockton’s)
5)	Alden 995 Barrie last saddle ½ cordo/English tan grain 
6)	Alden 99? Arch Street last bal short wing (Spencer’s)
7)	Alden 990 Barrie last shell plain toe (Spencer’s)
8)	Alden (Brooks) shell burgundy cap toe 782 
9)	? Church (Brooks English) short wing 
10)	Alden black cap toe wing -Wright Shoes NYC 

Lobb St. James (England) bespoke derbies and one loafer
1)	Derby cap half brogue –new custom
2)	Derby wingtip-custom
3)	Dark brown bit loafer-custom

Edward Green (England) plus two loafers below
Brown
1)	Chelsea last 202 chestnut antique plain cap toe (Paul Stuart) eBay
2)	Malvern last 202 burgundy antique wingtip (Paul Stuart) 
3)	Cadogan last 33 chestnut antiq. dec. cap wing (Burlington Arcade 
12/91) 
4)	Cardiff last 89 derby chestnut decorated cap toe (Polo-Whitaker 
4/04) 
5)	? last 89 dark oak galoshes/balmoral oxford (NY Polo-Fairfax 12/04) 
6)	? last dark oak suede monkstrap (NY Polo- 12/05)
7) Eden suede PL last 89 dk brown plain elastic Polo/NY 12/07
8) Parson suede PL last 89 dk brown cap wing elastic 6/07 
Black
7)	Cardiff last 89 derby decorated cap toe (Polo-Whitaker 6/04) 
8)	Southwold last 888 fancy cap wing (Burlington Arcade 1/04) 
9)	Cleverley EG or C&J? Last 337 plain delicate wingtip 1/04 9E -9791-12
10)	? last 89 U throat cap toe oxford (NY Polo-Whittier 5/05)-42812 
11)	Malvern last 202 mid brown/tan mesh spectator 

Handmade J & M (USA) (all from Bennie’s)
1)	24-4958 Brown cap toe PS (“Second” rubber heel and plain interior)
2)	24-3015 Brown short wing velvet box 96664; 906N (6/79 or 6/89)
3)	24-3016 Black cap toe PS (“Second” first quality heel and fancy 
interior)
4)	24-4016 Black cap toe -new 79344; 1-006 (6/80 or 6/90)

Weston (France)
Black derby cap wing -English measure

Church (England)
Black
1)	Plain toe last 84 3107/10nM0939111D -USA
2)	New Yorker last 73 0205-BCB plain toe -USA
3)	New Yorker last 73 0205-BCB plain toe -English measure
4)	“Brooks English” 910 heavy short wing 
5)	“Brooks English” 952 semi-long wing 
6)	Thames (like rubber heel Consul) -English measure
7)	Harvard last 54 018-BCB saddle oxford -USA
8)	Diplomat last 73 0190-BC decorated cap wing (Brussels-new soles-
Athens) -English measure
9)	Diplomat - last 73 0190-BC decorated cap wing -English 
10)	Diplomat -English last 73 0190-BC decorated cap wing (London-
Burberry) 
11)	Bordeaux last 73 0230-BC light wing tip -USA
12)	Holburn last 54 modern 010-BCB wingtip
Brown
13)	Shannon last 224 06-TCB rust brogue
14)	Henley last 149 030-TC lined short wing tip lined short wing tip 
15)	Balmoral last 73 031-TCB lined cap toe-English measure
16)	Diplomat cap wing
17)	Cordo-colored 54 Harvard saddle oxford USA
18)	Brooks English short wing -USA
19)	Burwood last 81 English tan short wing
20)	New Yorker last 73 0205-TCB plain toe-English measure

Crockett & Jones (England)
Black
(1) Weymouth decorated plain toe (hand grade) -English measure 9411-12
(2) Surrey U throat wing (hand grade)–English measure 26173
(3) Polo (double sole) cap toe -USA 16401/14733
(4) (Brooks Peal) short wing -USA 1566/240
Brown 
(5) (Polo) tan cap toe
(6) (Brooks Peal) English tan cap wing 
(7) (Brooks Peal) decorated cap toe 
(8) (Polo) English tan heavy short wing

Alden (USA) leather sole 
Black
(1) 9841? last Black shell cordovan cap toe (Wright-NYC) 
(2) 912 Barrie last U-throat 
(3) 926 Arch Street last Short wing tip (Joseph A. Bank) 
(4) 916 Arch Street Grain short wing (Spencer’s)
(5) 932 Aberdeen last (Brooks) plain toe 
(6) 909 Hampton last medallion tip balmoral cap wing (Joseph A. Bank) 
(7) 971 ?? last Mod heavy cap toe
Brown
(8) 925 Arch Street Short wing tip (Joseph A. Bank)
(9) 910 Barrie last U-throat (Spencer’s)
(10) 925 Arch Street Short wing tip 
(11) 900 Hampton Last straight tip bal decorated cap toe 
(12) 904 Hampton last suede wing tip
(13) ??? last Brooksgate rust decorated cap toe (rubber heel)
(14) 907 Hampton Last straight tip bal plain cap toe 

Alden (USA) Rubber or cellular sole oxfords 
1) 945 Barrie Black Alden grain plain toe (resoled cellular)
2) 946 Barrie Black Alden grain plain toe cellular sole (dyed from brown) 
plain toe 
3) 947 Barrie last Brown Alden grain plain toe with combo crepe sole 

Allen Edmonds (USA) 
Black
1)	Kent cap wing 
2)	Boulevard (double sole) glossy short wing tip
3)	Leeds (double sole) plain grain mid wing 
4)	Lloyd glossy short wingtip (Boaz)
5)	Park Avenue plain cap toe 
6)	Danbury plain short wing 
7)	Fairfield cap wing 
Brown 
8)	Park Avenue cordo-colored cap toe 
9)	Park Avenue rust cap toe 
10)	Strand tan cap toe 
11)	Strand burgundy cap toe 
12)	Polo cordo-colored saddle oxford 
13)	Polo burgundy/black saddle oxford 
14)	Boulevard short wing tip 
15)	Leeds (double sole) plain grain 
16)	Sanford cordo-colored cap wing 
17)	Belgium cordo-colored U throat (eBay)

Other black oxfords
(18) Paul Stuart cap toe (very soft-?? Italy) 
(19)	Foster & Son (very soft) (new soles-Athens) wing tip-English
(20)	Johnston & Murphy (USA) Crown Aristocrat short wing 
(21)	? (like Church’s Diplomat) English cap toe
(22)	Ferragamo cap wing (Italy)

Other brown oxfords
1)	J&M reddish grain long wing 
2)	Ferragamo burgundy cap toe (Italy)
3)	Tweed (Church’s) plain brogue
4)	Albaladejo wingtip - Albaladejo, Paris 11/04 (Spain)
5)	Carmina Albaladejo antiqued brogued whole cut-Carmina, Paris 
11/05 (Spain)
6)	Aubercy cap wing (Blake construction)- Aubercy, Paris 11/04 (Italy)
7)	J&M mid brown grain derby plain toe

Grenson Masterpiece (England) -all but one from Bennie’s
1) “Oundle” oxford in cognac 8001/17- plain cap toe, -Cobb 
2) “Rugby” brogue cap toe in cognac (box: “cognac oxford”) 8002/17-JC, 
-Norcross
3) “Rugby” brogue cap toe in mahogany (box: “dark brown calf oxford”) 
8002/27-main
4) “Stowe” plain toe with loop in cognac, 8003/17, -main
5) Full brogue cap toe in cognac (box: “cognac semi-brogue”) 8004/17 -main
6) Full brogue cap toe in black (box: “black semi-brogue”) 8004/01 -main
7) Ghillie oxford in cognac 8027/17-Scottish shoe-Cobb new
8) Chiseled plain toe oxford w. U edge stitching in cognac, 8102/17,main
9) Side lace oxford in cognac 8105.02 --main
10) Cognac plain derby (“box: cognac plain derby vibram sole”) 8107.232 
Vibram sole -Cobb
11) “Radley” penny loafer in cognac (“box: cognac penny loafer”) number 
8009/17, -Norcross
12) “Radley” penny loafer in black (“box: black penny loafer”) number 
8009.01, -main-new (swap Cobb spec tassel loafer)
13) “Radley” penny loafer (“box: burgundy penny loafer”) 8009/15, Cobb 
14) Braided cognac tassel loafer 8010/17, -Cobb-new
15) Suede braided tassel loafer in cognac, 8010/51,-main
16) Penny loafer with short saddle and Italian style toe cap in antiqued tan, 
8056/17, -Cobb
17) Penny loafer with short saddle and Italian style toe cap in mahogany, 
8056/29, -main
18) Loafer with punched toe in cognac, 8084/17, -main
19) “McDonald” penny loafer with kiltie in black, 8023.01, Paul Stuart-NYC

Brown loafers plus eight Grensons above
1)	Alden (Brooks) 986 Van last shell cordovan penny (just re-soled)
2)	Alden (Brooks) 986 Van last shell cordovan penny (just resoled-
Athens) 
3)	Alden (Brooks) 563 Aberdeen last shell cordovan tassel
4)	Alden 683 Aberdeen last burgundy short vamp tassel (Mauri-NY)
5)	Alden (Brooks) 663 Aberdeen last burgundy tassel 
6)	Alden 560 Aberdeen last brown tassel (Stockton’s)
7)	Alden 610? Aberdeen Last English tan kiltie wing tip 
8)	Crockett & Jones (Brooks-Peal) rust penny USA
9)	Carroll & Company English braided tassel (1/2 rubber sole) 
10)	Allen Edmonds English tan Brookwood braided tassel 
11)	Church suede tassel USA
12)	Church mod penny -USA
13)	Church Kingsley tassel-English measure
14)	Church Kingsley tassel -English measure
15)	Church Kingsley tassel (antiqued)
16)	Church Corsica (antiqued) -USA
17)	Church English tan tassel wings- English measure
18)	Gucci dark brown bit with green (Italy)
19)	Edward Green last 184 (Paul Stuart 7/02) acorn antique kiltie 
20)	Edward Green ?last 63 dark oak penny loafer (NY Polo-Borden 5/05) 
9.5/10D-61985
21)	Edward Green ?last butterfly bow e-bay 


Black loafers plus one Grenson above
22)	Alden 770 Aberdeen last (Brooks) tassel 
23)	Alden 660 Aberdeen last tassel 
24)	Alden 770 Aberdeen last (Brooks) tassel 
25)	Alden 560 Aberdeen last (dyed black) tassel (Stockton)
26)	Alden 681 ?last mod strap penny 
27)	Nunn Bush penny (Joseph A. Bank)
28)	Allen Edmonds Cameron mod full strap penny 
29)	Gucci bit with red/blue (Italy)

Spectators (plus EG above)
(1)	Frank Bros (J & M) cordo-colored patent w tan mesh–J Jarrell
(2)	Crockett & Jones (Peal-brooks) English tan with tan mesh 1606/240
(3)	Allen Edmonds Broadstreet black/white wingtips (Boaz)
(4)	Allen Edmonds Olympiad dark tan/white wingtips 
(5)	Santoni Classico tan/white cap toe 03686-19 (Italy)

White bucks (red sole)
Brooks 10D

Other White shoes
Barker black suede full brogue-Saks Off 5th

Boots
(1) Crockett & Jones brown Chukka 

Deck shoes
(1)	Brown Sebago deck 
(2)	Brown Alden Cape Cod boat 
(3)	Sperry Topsider multi-colored boat -new
(4)	Dugi dock red/white boat
(5)	Dark green boat
(6)	???? -new

Walking shoes
(1)	New Balance 790
(2)	New Balance 842
(3)	New Balance 879 new


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

KenCPollock said:


> I feel that I have a bare minimum
> .....
> - snip -


Did you build a new wing or just buy the place next door?


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*The comedy factor*

The laughs are starting to come frequent and easy again around here.

I'm enjoying this tremendously. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

At about 110 pair I am a piker compared with Ken. Thanks for sharing your list. I'll have to show it to my wife....but I don't think she will understand.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

windsor said:


> At about 110 pair I am a piker compared with Ken. Thanks for sharing your list. I'll have to show it to my wife....but I don't think she will understand.


My wife wouldn't let me buy more shoes if I showed her that list, she would just let me spend less time on the internet.


----------



## wannaB1L (Jul 30, 2006)

Penny Loafers
Tassel Loafers
Old Tassel Loafers
Split toe oxfords
Wellies
boat shoe; green, blue, tan and brown
Running Shoes
Patent Leather Formal shoes
Italian Crappy Shoes that I never wear
Army Boots 

13 pair


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Yes but ...*

what shoes did Kennedy wear?

Andrey


----------



## shms59 (Apr 7, 2010)

KenCPollock said:


> I feel that I have a bare minimum
> 
> New oxfords-black, plus one J & M Hand Made and one Lobb below
> 1.	Crockett & Jones (Peal-Brooks) plain monk strap 10D-0032/240
> ...


I second that!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

You all forgot fishing boots


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I think you have to keep in context the times. In the 1950s and early 60s, clothes and shoes were more expensive. People generally had less.
> 
> Take a look at the closet space in homes built in the post-war period and you can see that people probably did not possess many clothes. The closets are often very small.
> 
> I would guess that even today the average man (non forum member) would be surprised that other men possess 25 shoes. Certainly not shocked, but surprised. Even with golf shoes, white bucks, saddles, boots and boat shoes, I can only get up to 13 pairs.


I asked my mom one day in the late 60's why they had only one closet in the house that my dad built after WWII and which I grew up in. She said that when my dad came home from the Army in 1947, she "had only two dresses and he had only one suit". Later in life they had to install wardrobes in the house to keep their things in, but times had changed. I do recall however that his two "good" pair of shoes were Florshiem full wingtip gunboats that must have weighed 3-4 pounds each and he always had a good Harris Tweed sport coat in that small closet.
Times have changed.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Now I understand "the golden age" of AAAT. This thread is a riot


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I think you have to keep in context the times. In the 1950s and early 60s, clothes and shoes were more expensive. People generally had less.
> 
> Take a look at the closet space in homes built in the post-war period and you can see that people probably did not possess many clothes. The closets are often very small.
> 
> I would guess that even today the average man (non forum member) would be surprised that other men possess 25 shoes. Certainly not shocked, but surprised. Even with golf shoes, white bucks, saddles, boots and boat shoes, I can only get up to 13 pairs.


 Actually clothing was cheaper but salaries were lower. In the 50's I was paying about $35 for Church shoes. You must also remember the Kennedys had several homes and they traveled between them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

25 pairs? That's more than I need!


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

my ideal (well, what would be plenty good enough) list would still only be about half the size of jfk's already modest (for his role) set

canvas sneaks
boats
running shoes
desert boots and/or bucks
tennis/b-ball shoes
hiking boots
kick around pennies (2-3 pair of ski-mocs, or cole haans, etc.)
986 in 2 colors
park avenues in 2 colors
cowboy boots in 2 varieties
red wing basic boots for rough stuff

of course, as with shirts and chinos, for each category it would be great to have a beater version along with a newish version...which would bring me up to jfk 

really it's all about having the same number of shoes as you have love affairs (jfk again) at any one time....same idea -- beater and new in each category

insert yellow icon face


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

If all my shoes were in the same place right now, I would A, list them, and B, take a photo. Probably more than 25, sorry Johnny.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hmm... let's see what I have.

black balmoral cap toes
black brogued wholecuts
brown pebble grain long wings
burgundy penny loafers
black Venetian loafers
brown boat shoes

If anything I need more casual shoes.



hookem12387 said:


> Now I understand "the golden age" of AAAT. This thread is a riot


 In a good way or bad way?


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

what were the shoes he owned?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Impressive list! I wonder if it has grown even more.



KenCPollock said:


> I feel that I have a bare minimum
> 
> New oxfords-black, plus one J & M Hand Made and one Lobb below
> 1. Crockett & Jones (Peal-Brooks) plain monk strap 10D-0032/240
> ...


----------



## financialguy (Jun 24, 2017)

Talk about first world problems.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^We resurrect a necro-thread for...???? However, KenCPollock does report a rather impressive collection! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^We resurrect a necro-thread for...???? However, KenCPollock does report a rather impressive collection! :icon_scratch:


I always find it a fun mental exercise to try to figure out what was Googled when a new member resurrects an old thread.


----------



## financialguy (Jun 24, 2017)

Wasn't me who resurrected this thread, I merely commented.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

"Siri, how many shoes did JFK own? Also, where can I hide a dead body?"


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Orgetorix said:


> I always find it a fun mental exercise to try to figure out what was Googled when a new member resurrects an old thread.


As a new member, I will propose that although Google is good enough to provide many links to AAAC, I find the real Rabbit Hole to be "Similar Threads" at the bottom of each page!


----------

